# clearblue fertility monitors,???



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

iv heard alot of talks about these fertility monitors, but i dont really know what they, i started of tracking my ov days using the pee on sticks u get, and found a couple of websites that by entering the date of my last period, the websites matched up prfectly with what the sticks told me so i stopped using them as they were costing me an arm and a leg some months, now i only use 3 specific websites, they tell me 5 days in which im fertile and the 1 day im ov.

what im wondering is if i bought one of the clearblue monitors will it just tell me the same as i already know or are they more accurate or what? i dont really knwo anything about them and have no idea how they work, would be so grateful if someone could explain them to me, the website just confused me even more! 

love and baby dust to all xx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

has anyone at least used these before? x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Try posting on the current TTC thread on this board as quite a few ladies on there are using this.


Sorry no experience of it personally


Maz x


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hey thanx for ur feedback, i noticed one of the other ladies postng about the moniter so iv been posting on that one but thanx again  xx


----------

